# Test undeca



## [email protected] (Oct 31, 2013)

Anyone brewed this ie for self admin trt (nebido) 1g e8-12weeks rather then 250mg e2weeks test'e. 

The melting point is 155c (around the same as test'p) so wondering how much will hold with the standard 2/20 + gso mix? 

Idealy 500mg/ml would be great but doubt it without eo


----------



## Ironbuilt (Oct 31, 2013)

No. not a very popular wanted compound . In between the prop and tpp in ester length rite?.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Oct 31, 2013)

Ironbuilt said:


> No. not a very popular wanted compound . In between the prop and tpp in ester length rite?.



It's the longest ester chain... I believe it's a 13 day half life


----------



## WTHagain1 (Oct 31, 2013)

It is the longest test eater and it only needs to be injected every 10-12 weeks. What makes the depot last so long is that the carrier oil is castor oil....that's the key.


----------



## sodzl (Nov 1, 2013)

WTHagain1 said:


> It is the longest test eater and it only needs to be injected every 10-12 weeks. What makes the depot last so long is that the carrier oil is castor oil....that's the key.



Why does the oil effect the length of time?


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 1, 2013)

sodzl said:


> Why does the oil effect the length of time?



I guess it keeps it releasing a steady dose of testosterone during that 10-12 week period. If you do it in any other oil you're only looking at around 3 wesks.


----------



## sodzl (Nov 1, 2013)

WTHagain1 said:


> I guess it keeps it releasing a steady dose of testosterone during that 10-12 week period. If you do it in any other oil you're only looking at around 3 wesks.



I thought ester determined release time?


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 1, 2013)

Good correction e and w ,  it's nebido inj or the andriol oral that arent so good . Long ester makes it undesirable IMO ..
14-16 day half life and it's found in true sustanon also.


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2013)

Yeh undeca (nibido) is for trt 1 injection every 10 -12weeks, so for a 10 week cruise on trt you only need 1 jab not 3-4 of test'e or sust, so its for convenience realy. Its not for cycling. Thanks for the castor oil tip I will use that.

Any idea how much will hold mg/ml? At 155c melting point? Its probably going to be 250-300mg/ml isn't it? With standard 2/20 castor oil.


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 1, 2013)

It's 300mgs. Every 10-12 weeks is a 4cc 1200mg injection.


----------



## Enigmatic707 (Nov 1, 2013)

I've always wanted to have some on hand for when I plan to travel and can't pin weekly. 

I've also heard differing opinions on its "true" half life..haven't seen anything about this issue in years but I remember a long time ago that people were talking about this ester and some were claiming a longer half life than two weeks and said it truly had a half life more along the lines of 21-22 days.


----------



## WTHagain1 (Nov 1, 2013)

Nebido [Testosterone undecanoate injectable] « All about anabolic steroids


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2013)

Enigmatic707 said:


> I've always wanted to have some on hand for when I plan to travel and can't pin weekly.
> 
> I've also heard differing opinions on its "true" half life..haven't seen anything about this issue in years but I remember a long time ago that people were talking about this ester and some were claiming a longer half life than two weeks and said it truly had a half life more along the lines of 21-22 days.




Yeh its listed as 1x4ml jab (1000mg/4ml) every 10-12 weeks but I no a guy that's prescribed it for his trt and his levels dropped below normal range after week8 so its person to person realy. 

idealy you would need bloods but I'm just going to go off mental feel and libido etc.

there is a loading phase which is basicly 1000mg shot on day 1 then another 6weeks later then from then on every 8-12weeks.


----------



## Ironbuilt (Nov 1, 2013)

WTHagain1 said:


> It's 300mgs. Every 10-12 weeks is a 4cc 1200mg injection.



******OUCH!!!!**********


Sounds like livin the dream !!!!!


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2013)

Nibido is 1000mg/4ml (250mg/ml)

http://xpil.medicines.org.uk/ViewPil.aspx?DocID=15662

Listed as 10-14week injections so only 4-5 are needed per year over sust and test'e 17-25 per year


----------



## [email protected] (Nov 1, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Nibido is 1000mg/4ml (250mg/ml)
> 
> http://xpil.medicines.org.uk/ViewPil.aspx?DocID=15662
> 
> Listed as 10-14week injections so only 4-5 are needed per year over sust and test'e 17-25 per year




But for homebrew I'd rather making it 1000/3ml or even per 2ml if possible, as 4ml is still 2 pins, iv never injected above 3ml before I prefer 2-3ml per site.


----------

